# Show me your horn installs



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Just got my first set of horn and I am getting ready to install them. I wanted to see some pictures of your installs to get some ideas on how to do mine.


----------



## season_of_ages (Nov 15, 2012)

Here are pics of the driver side in my Mazdaspeed6. Still a work in progress
















And here's the passenger side

















Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/hlcd/96245-install-pics-horns.html


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/hlcd/96245-install-pics-horns.html


Nice, thank you. No need to post here anymore.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Pass side full body ID cd1e in 04 Accord sedan........still more to do before they're finished.


----------

